# Dme relay?????????



## bgbeemer (Sep 25, 2010)

Is it possible that the DME relay will cause the engine to flood on my 1988 735i? I have new plugs, new fuel regulator, new crankcase position sensor, new wires, cap & rotor It was running great and than it died on the road, just before it quit completely it wouldn't go over 40 mph before it cut out. Now it sounds like it wants to start but only after it cranks continually for 30 seconds. The plugs are soaked with gas and I had to change the oil cause it smelled like gas was in it. 
HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP


----------

